# Galaga arcade cabinet



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool project----I had no idea what you were saying---so you must really know your stuff!!!

--Mike--


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

That is pretty cool. My young son has no idea what I'm talking about when I tell him about the old arcade games. He gets mad when he loses online or on his WII and I tell him "in my day, you were out a quarter when you lost so you should be grateful."


----------

